
Ask HN: How is punctuality enforced in your organization? - julienreszka
I guess everybody agrees punctuality is a must for every and any organization.<p>So how is it enforced at your place and is it successful?<p>I&#x27;m talking about meetings too not just work hours.
======
jimmyvalmer
> punctuality is a must for every and any organization

Is it? Compelling your dev staff to be at their desk by a certain time is more
about reminding them who's boss than productivity.

~~~
julienreszka
Punctuality is about respect.

Some of the work has to be done synchronously and requires the presence of all
stakeholders.

How many companies can afford to wait for someone that is supposed to come to
a meeting? I don't think there are many that have this luxury if not none.

~~~
jimmyvalmer
If you find people aren't taking your meeting times seriously, yes, you should
take that as disrespect and find less people-intensive ways of achieving your
goals.

------
snalty
Do your contracted hours, we're flexible, but don't take it too far. If you're
going to be in about half an hour later than normal, let someone know.

------
mister_hn
we have "core" working times (roughly between 10:00 and 16:00), then it's up
to you when to be present, most important is that you are available in that
core time

